# طلب استشارة بتغيير نوع زيت المحرك



## ibraessa (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة في تغيير نوع الزيت حيث ان رقم الزيت المكتوب على غطاء المحرك هو 5w20 ونحن في العراق تكون درجة حرارة الصيف تصل الى 55 درجة مئوية فارجو المساعدة باختيار الرقم المناسب لزيت المحرك علما ان السيارة نوع هيونداي سنتافي سعة المحرك 3300 موديل 2007 وارد امريكي مع التحية


----------



## ibraessa (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اين خبراء السيارات واين الردود هل المنتدى خلا من اهله


----------



## عايض (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الى حد كبير الزيوت لا تؤثر فيها حرارة الجو لان الاحتراق الداخلى القريب من الزيت يكون عالي الحرارة فلا تؤثر حرارة الجو في الزيت لا شتاء ولا صيف


----------



## ميس الحلوة (4 سبتمبر 2013)

إذا أردت الزيادة يمكن أن تزيدها إلى 10w30 لاأكثر


----------



## 2riadh (25 سبتمبر 2013)

10w 50 يعني يعمل الزيت بدرجة حرارة -10 م الى 50 درجة مئوي وفي الشتاء غيره الى 10w40


----------



## شاخوان محمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

في الشتاء تكدر تستعمل نوع زيت 5w30 وفي الصيف يفضل استعمال زيت ذو درجة 20w50 او اقرا دليل الموجود مع السيارة.


----------

